
Faster internal networks for cars - mavhc
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/16/business/cars-internal-data-networks.html
======
karmakaze
TL:DR HDBaseT does up to 6 Gbps over unshielded copper cables and supporters
also believe updated versions will quickly reach speeds of 20 Gbps and 40
Gbps.

